# Info On 16" Sb Please



## Investigator (Jul 3, 2016)

I need some information on this lathe I have been offered for sale.  









Tag says swing is 16, bed is 6, catalog number is 117  C




Is this a taper attachment?




Gear box




rear view




Three belt drive on motor in under cabinet, flat belt drive on spindle.  Motor is 2hp 3 phase.

Any information would be helpful.  I know the people this belong to. The husband passed away in 2009, this is still in his shop garage where it was in use.  It is covered in thick oil/dust that makes movement slow and stiff.  The phase converter is gone so I can't run it to check it out.  Paint looks very rough with chipping and peeling, but I saw very little if any rust, What looks like rust in the photos is the oil/dust sludge.

any info would be great, and any idea of value as well.  It has a 3 jaw, drill chuck and live center for tail stock, various cutting bits, knurling tool.

It also comes with another lathe.  If i take one I have to take both this and the 12" Logan turret lathe behind it.








Comments certainly welcome.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 3, 2016)

Being a single tumbler quick change gearbox it is most likely early 40's.
The spindle thread size is 2 3/8-6 
Top spindle rpm's are about 900.
  The headstock is a little long for gunsmith work but you can get around that.
 Weight is around 1800
 With the taper attachment and some tooling you'll have a nice machine. I really like mine.
I don't know much about the Logan but it looks good too.
As far as price goes it all depends on the area you live in.


----------



## Andre (Jul 3, 2016)

One thing to note; that lathe has a power feed stop, or at least that's what it looks to be. Never seen one before, maybe an unusual accessory?


----------

